# 3D scans in Scotland



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

Does anyone know of any clinics / hospitals in Scotland that perform a 3D transvaginal fertility scan (as opposed to the standard 2D)?  Or, even a 3D aquascan?  I have a fibroid which has grown and my overseas clinic has suggested these scans around mid-cycle, as it will show more clearly if the fibroid is indenting my endometrium lining.  Keen to do this asap before we move on to DE IVF.

Thanks x


----------

